# wanted: Bitis sp, Macrovipera sp, Crotalus sp



## PitVipers (Jun 7, 2011)

Looking for the above.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

PitVipers said:


> Looking for the above.


A new person on the forum, 1 post, we have no idea who you are, if your a DWA holder, what honestly makes you think people will help you with this?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Razorscale said:


> A new person on the forum, 1 post, we have no idea who you are, if your a DWA holder, what honestly makes you think people will help you with this?


People who can help will ask for DWA proof. If you cannot help then it is no concern of yours. 

He is merely asking for information, and I am sure it will be given. Not every DWA keeper in the country posts 100 times a day on RFUk!


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

darkdan99 said:


> People who can help will ask for DWA proof. If you cannot help then it is no concern of yours.
> 
> He is merely asking for information, and I am sure it will be given. Not every DWA keeper in the country posts 100 times a day on RFUk!


I can get these snakes, i actually have some crotalus that i want rid of, and how is this your concern, you dont post on the DWA. Just a kid trying to have a cheap go.


----------



## josh9961 (Feb 10, 2011)

Razor, other members ARE allowed to post in the DWA section, as questionable as the OP is (and I agree it is VERY suspect) I think maybe he's right about not at DWA keepers frequenting this forum. 

Equally DarkDan, MOST DWA keepers know of each other and contact each other, as they have a network of contacts with each other. So this guy is definitely suspicious.

I'm not trying to rub anyone up the wrong way or stir anything up, I just think we could all afford to take a step back before the hackles come up proper! 

: victory: peace guys!


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

If you can tell us your age and you will be able to show me your DWA I may be able to help you out with regards to bitis 

Cheers,
Al


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

> I can get these snakes, i actually have some crotalus that i want rid of, and how is this your concern, you dont post on the DWA. Just a kid trying to have a cheap go.


Kid trying to have a go? 

For the record I don't post much on forums at all, I have been on RFUK for like 5 years, and used to post a lot, before you were a member.

But people here will vouch for the fact that I have previously kept Crotalus, Naja Acanthophis, Bitis, Trimeresurus, Agkistrodon, Androcatonus, Leiurus, Cerastes, Echis, Latrodectus, Phoneutria probably a few more that don't spring immediatly to mind. 

I have also handled far more species. 

I don't keep at the moment due to housing arrangements and lifestyle. 

Not that that is any of your concern, just a self-righteous keyboard warrior. ;-)


----------



## josh9961 (Feb 10, 2011)

My apologies Dan, I myself jumped to the conclusion you weren't a DWA keeper, I'm totally in the wrong here! :blush:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

None necessary, the point was don't jump to conclusions...You presume I am a "know nothing kid" because you are too new to remember my older posts, and you presume the OP is a dreamer because he doesn't have a post count. 

What's wrong with saying "do you have a DWA, how old/experienced are you?"


----------



## josh9961 (Feb 10, 2011)

Absolutely nothing, conclusion jumping seems to happen far too often :bash:

Gotta say I admire you DWA boys, many years from now I hope to have some of the same experience!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Its all great fun until you get bit...

To be honest I have never felt more alive than after a near miss...But a fraction of a second/inch/reaction different then I would never have felt more dead! 

When I am more stable I will start keeping captive again, but in the mean time I have a trip planned for central Africa where I can get my fix of bitey things!


----------



## josh9961 (Feb 10, 2011)

Let me know how that works out! : victory:


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

darkdan99 said:


> Kid trying to have a go?
> 
> For the record I don't post much on forums at all, I have been on RFUK for like 5 years, and used to post a lot, before you were a member.
> 
> ...


Im sure you have, but your posts say otherwise, "Gay/bi chat"(no effence to gay/bi people) about 4000 posts on it, for a venomous keeper you sure hand out some facts about how to tell if your copperhead is gay/bi.

Keyboard warrior hah.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh I'm sorry I didn't realise this was the Heterosexual DWA section. 

Similarly I didn't realise that to posses knowledge or to merely have an opinion one has to hide their personal life, and use a community like this narcissisticly and only ever in a professional and political manner.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

darkdan99 said:


> Oh I'm sorry I didn't realise this was the Heterosexual DWA section.
> 
> Similarly I didn't realise that to posses knowledge or to merely have an opinion one has to hide their personal life, and use a community like this narcissisticly and only ever in a professional and political manner.


Your taking it all wrong like the first post , like you can read tone threw text. I wasnt having a go there, was pointing out for such a "experienced" venomous keeper, why havent you talked about your keeping and offered advice to many on the forum when you posted.


----------



## josh9961 (Feb 10, 2011)

Not all experience has to be shared through a forum, as long as it's in his head! : victory:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

I see your point, my apologies. 

There are a few reasons, firstly there are people in a far better and more experienced position than me to give advice, I tend to do things "my way" which isn't the universally accepted "correct" method. I haven't been killed yet so it obviously works for me.

Secondly, I don't keep anything at the moment. I have limited contact with a few venomous when doing favours for friends, I have touched 3 snakes this year, a Corn snake, a Naja naja karachiensis with eye caps stuck, that I removed, and I probed a N.kaouthia. So I come here mainly to socialise, unless i have time to kill, then i will reply to "newposts".

The other reason is that this place is so hostile. 

But yes, lets not make enemies, spread the love?


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

josh9961 said:


> Not all experience has to be shared through a forum, as long as it's in his head! : victory:


Offered is the magic word in my last post, people who keep hots should give advise if on a active reptile forum, advise from a experienced keeper is fantastic, but advice from lots of experienced keepers may save a life(animal/human).


----------



## josh9961 (Feb 10, 2011)

Totally agree with that, I'm no expert, but one day it's the experience of people like you guys that will help me with my first hot :2thumb:


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

darkdan99 said:


> I see your point, my apologies.
> 
> There are a few reasons, firstly there are people in a far better and more experienced position than me to give advice, I tend to do things "my way" which isn't the universally accepted "correct" method. I haven't been killed yet so it obviously works for me.
> 
> ...


I see what you mean pal, if i offended you in any previous post i didnt mean to and if i did my apologies, maybe its just due to the way i type, comes across as aggressive or its how i word it. I mean nothing by it.

I see where your coming from with not having contact with snakes at the moment, but coming here to have a chat with the forum.
The DWA section can be quite hostile i've seen.

Now thats be sorted we all cool ?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Razorscale said:


> Offered is the magic word in my last post, people who keep hots should give advise if on a active reptile forum, advise from a experienced keeper is fantastic, but advice from lots of experienced keepers may save a life(animal/human).


And advice that is correct for one person may kill another. In one of your older posts your rattler had skin retained. My answer to that is pin it, hold the head with one hand, pin the snake under my knee and remove the skin with my left hand (after soaking) 

I have done this before, It is safe for me. I don't like to have other people near me when I am working with venomous because it is 2 people I have to worry about getting bitten, I do not like to use tubes and grab sticks because when the snake is in my hand i know it is secure. When it is in a tool there is room for error. If such an error occurs then i may not know until it is too late. If it is in my hand then I can feel, and constantly adjust. 

Is it a good idea for me to recommend you do that, without knowing your experience level? 
Will I get told I am wrong from all sides with that idea? 
Should I give advice on a "do as I say, not as I do" basis recommending methods that I don't like? 

And yeah as far as I can see we're both throwing toys from the pram lol Nice to meet ya, i'm Dan!
Nope, I keep my gob shut and wait until I am asked, or until I get bored and offer basic advice or opinions.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

darkdan99 said:


> And advice that is correct for one person may kill another. In one of your older posts your rattler had skin retained. My answer to that is pin it, hold the head with one hand, pin the snake under my knee and remove the skin with my left hand (after soaking)
> 
> I have done this before, It is safe for me. I don't like to have other people near me when I am working with venomous because it is 2 people I have to worry about getting bitten, I do not like to use tubes and grab sticks because when the snake is in my hand i know it is secure. When it is in a tool there is room for error. If such an error occurs then i may not know until it is too late. If it is in my hand then I can feel, and constantly adjust.
> 
> ...



I see what you mean by the experience level, i personally dont like pinning my snakes, but if that was said to me i would of said "would there be any other way of doing so as i wouldnt feel comfortable with pinning". I see how that turns into a big fight between members with different opnion's.
But some people like myself would love advise from many keepers without hastle of a fight but since i never considered other people have different restraining methods, most of the keepers i know keep tubes for such reasons. Your point is 100% clear.

I'm Mark mate, nice to meet you too :2thumb:.


----------

